# Espada vs Organization 13



## The810kid (Aug 25, 2009)

These matchups are one I thought would be interesting the Espada get help from Aizen Tousen and Gin to even the numbers here are the match ups the battle takes place in the world of nothing that Sora and Riku fought Xemnas in PIS is off but CIS is still on just to make things interesting and from preventing rapes. Twilight Xemnas is banned

Xemnas vs Aizen
Xigbar vs Stark
Zexion vs Barragan
Larxene vs Halibel
Saix vs Ulquiorra
Xaldin vs Nnoitra
Axel vs Grimmjow
Luxord vs Zommari
Demyx vs Szayel
Lexaeus vs Aaroniero
Marluxia vs Yammy
Vexen vs Gin
Roxas vs Tousen


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

Org 13 sweeps save for Barry, Harry and Sizzle. And maybe Stark.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 25, 2009)

And just how is Roxas supposed to beat Tousen and I also think Grimmjow would beat Axel they sort of have the same personality which is why I paired them up. I also don't see Ulquiorra losing to Saix.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

Roxas fights on level with Sora, he also has multi directional beams that attack opponents, he doens't need to see you for it to attack.

Axel has better feats.


@Ono
Szayel might lose he didn't do much, sure the organ thing could work but as for actuall battle skill he could lose.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> @Ono
> Szayel might lose he didn't do much, sure the organ thing could work but as for actuall battle skill he could lose.



Gabriel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Roxas fights on level with Sora, he also has multi directional beams that attack opponents, he doens't need to see you for it to attack.



I dont recall Roxas ever having the technique.



> Axel has better feats.



Such as?




> @Ono
> Szayel might lose he didn't do much, sure the organ thing could work but as for actuall battle skill he could lose.



Szayel would Lol Stomp Demyx


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2009)

The810kid said:


> And just how is Roxas supposed to beat Tousen and I also think Grimmjow would beat Axel they sort of have the same personality which is why I paired them up. I also don't see Ulquiorra losing to Saix.



You should know a bunch of  KH tards are going to invade this thread, Logic wont apply


----------



## Ulti (Aug 25, 2009)

> Xemnas vs Aizen



Xemnas stomps, unless he does one of his little speeches :ho



> Xigbar vs Stark



Could go either way



> Zexion vs Barragan



Depends on who can get their haxx up first



> Larxene vs Halibel



Could go either way



> Saix vs Ulquiorra



Could go either way



> Xaldin vs Nnoitra



Xaldin



> Axel vs Grimmjow



Grimmjow



> Luxord vs Zommari



Luxord



> Demyx vs Szayel



Szayel



> Lexaeus vs Aaroniero



Lexaeus



> Marluxia vs Yammy



Marluxia



> Vexen vs Gin



Could go either way



> Roxas vs Tousen



Could go either way


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 25, 2009)

I take it Xemnas is in Base form?

If so, Aizen may take this if he can release his Shikai first.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> I dont recall Roxas ever having the technique.



It's in final mix.


----------



## Fawful (Aug 25, 2009)

This thread has never been done before. And Org stomps except for Szayel, Gin, and Ulquiorra.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> I also think Grimmjow would beat Axel they sort of have the same personality which is why I paired them up



Sort of the same? Based on what I remember of Axel, I really can't think of any way in which they could possibly be more different from eachother.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 25, 2009)

What has Axel done that is so impressive to give him a win over Grimmjow?


----------



## The810kid (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes its ordinary Xemnas I'm not using Twilight Xemnas.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

PIS and CIS are arguably the same thing. Either way, Org13 win.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 25, 2009)

1) Xemnas takes this with ease. Reality warpers for the win :ho
2) Xigbar's element is space. He is pseudo-reality warper. Shoots lasers if they miss stark, he'll just rewarp the space to make them hit stark. Xigbar takes this with ease as well. Stark hasn't shown much that puts him on par with Sora's speed.
3) Xexion curbstomp. He's power is illusion, manipulation, pseudo-reality warping in his book, his illusions are on par with Aizen if you ask me considering he nearly defeat Riku without Namine's encouragement. Respira won't help as Zexion sucks him into his book and rain meteorites all around him.
4) Larxene rapes poor Halibel. Nothing indicates that Halibel got impressive speed as she can't even blitz Toshiro. Larxene's REAL fast even in game mechanics. Thundergra and you get a fried shark for dinner .
5) Berserk Saix is beastly, fast and nearly indestructable in his berserker state. The only way I see Ulquiorra surviving is stay in the air which is what I did. Spamming Lanza Del Relampago or Cero Oscura isn't really gonna help considering I tried spamming spells while gliding and it didn't effect him at all.
6) Xaldin is both fast and got many cheap shots. I don't see Nnoitra taking this. He isn't getting past Xaldin's wind shield if Beast and Sora can't get through it without Learn or cheap Limit Breaks.
7) I don't actually know about Axel vs Grimmjow, its an interesting one, but I see Axel coming on top. 
8) Luxord traps Zommari with cards and turn him into a die, Zommari got no experience playing cards whatsoever, Luxord curbstomps. Nuff said 
9) There's nothing to indicate what Szayel got that can hurt Demyx. I am not sure if Nobodies even have organs. Yes, Roxas eat Ice cream and he cries but people with organs usually don't "fade away".
10) Aaronero got stabbed by Rukia. Unless your saying Rukia=Lexaeus, I would say Lexaeus curbstomp this one. Afterall, his powerlevel is OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!! 
11) Yammy got no feats right now, but Marluxia being a genius got some pretty hax abilities to his advantage. Like his "death" ability which forces the player to do something like avoid getting hit equal to the #s of ur level or break his cards with higher ones. Failure to comply results instant victory for Marluxia.
12) I don't see Shunsho getting past Vexen's shield. But I know he's by far the most weakest member there is. Gin takes this.
13) Good grief. Roxas curbstomp. In swordsmanship he bested Riku and probably at Cloud's level. I don't see Tousen winning this at all. Bankai? Thats even worse. Roxas' element is light. He spam light attacks. 
Org 13 really curbstomp this one. Most except maybe Demyx, Axel, Larxene, Vexen can probably solo imo.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> Nothing indicates that Halibel got impressive speed as she can't even blitz Toshiro



Totally ignoring that she was intentionally holding back and that she did blitz him when she first released, the only thing that saved him was the asspull ice clone. PIS in other words.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 25, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Totally ignoring that she was intentionally holding back and that she did blitz him when she first released, the only thing that saved him was the asspull ice clone. PIS in other words.



Yeah right. Barragan just got eliminated. You can't just think that the top 3 are "holding back" entirely once they release.  Plus...
This page wasn't him caring about team Kakashi. It was him seeing Taka as a replacement of that bond. Left to right the order is Karin [Sakura], Jugo [Kakashi] and Suigetsu [Naruto].
Toshiro dodged her attack pretty well. Unless ur saying Toshiro moves as fast as Larxene, your badly mistaken.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> Yeah right. Barragan just got eliminated. You can't just think that the top 3 are "holding back" entirely once they release.



Starrk released and he didn't default to spamming his strongest attacks, he just sat around firing Ceros.

Barragan released and didn't immediately start spamming Respira to kill Soifon and Omaeda. When Hachi showed up he spouted a bunch of BS about how he's a god and did nothing to actually try and stop Hachi from doing anything until after Soifon nailed him with her Bankai.

Harribel released and slashed at Hitsugaya once, easily breaking through his guard only to discover that it was an Ice Clone. She then spent the rest of the fight spamming La Gota rather than just go in and stab Hitsu repeatedly in the face as she is clearly capable of doing.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 25, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Starrk released and he didn't default to spamming his strongest attacks, he just sat around firing Ceros.
> 
> Barragan released and didn't immediately start spamming Respira to kill Soifon and Omaeda. When Hachi showed up he spouted a bunch of BS about how he's a god and did nothing to actually try and stop Hachi from doing anything until after Soifon nailed him with her Bankai.
> 
> Harribel released and slashed at Hitsugaya once, easily breaking through his guard only to discover that it was an Ice Clone. She then spent the rest of the fight spamming La Gota *rather than just go in and stab Hitsu repeatedly in the face as she is clearly capable of doing.*



This page wasn't him caring about team Kakashi. It was him seeing Taka as a replacement of that bond. Left to right the order is Karin [Sakura], Jugo [Kakashi] and Suigetsu [Naruto].
Toshiro's the one keeping the distance. If she could've blitz him she would have done so and not say "come" to Toshiro.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> This page wasn't him caring about team Kakashi. It was him seeing Taka as a replacement of that bond. Left to right the order is Karin [Sakura], Jugo [Kakashi] and Suigetsu [Naruto].
> Toshiro's the one keeping the distance. If she could've blitz him she would have done so and not say "come" to Toshiro.



She's patronizing him. She knows she's stronger than him and is saying "Come here" to mock him. Not because she can't speedblitz him.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 25, 2009)

Why would she resort to taunt if he can blitz him in the first place? 
This page wasn't him caring about team Kakashi. It was him seeing Taka as a replacement of that bond. Left to right the order is Karin [Sakura], Jugo [Kakashi] and Suigetsu [Naruto].
This page wasn't him caring about team Kakashi. It was him seeing Taka as a replacement of that bond. Left to right the order is Karin [Sakura], Jugo [Kakashi] and Suigetsu [Naruto].
I don't see "come here" did I when she blitz his clone?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 25, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> 1) Xemnas takes this with ease. Reality warpers for the win :ho
> 
> That's only Twilight Xemnas, isn't it? This isn't Twilight Xemnas.
> 
> ...



Replies in red.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> Why would she resort to taunt if he can blitz him in the first place?



Why would Starrk resort to spamming Ceros if he can fire stronger ammo?

Why would Barragan play around instead of killing Soifon and Barragan the moment he released? Or Hachi for that matter?

Why would Aizen bother with the Espada when he's blatantly capable of soloing the entire Soul Society without trying?




> This page wasn't him caring about team Kakashi. It was him seeing Taka as a replacement of that bond. Left to right the order is Karin [Sakura], Jugo [Kakashi] and Suigetsu [Naruto].
> This page wasn't him caring about team Kakashi. It was him seeing Taka as a replacement of that bond. Left to right the order is Karin [Sakura], Jugo [Kakashi] and Suigetsu [Naruto].
> I don't see "come here" did I when she blitz his clone?



That was to demonstrate to him just how outclassed he is, and only proves that I was right about her being capable of blitzing him.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 25, 2009)

If she outclassed him so much THIS would happen in the first place instead of wasting so many stupid chapters.


At Madara
Where are the Kingdom hearts wankers nowadays? I need backup.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> If she outclassed him by far THIS would happen in the first place instead of wasting so many stupid chapters.



Can't blame Harribel for Kubo being an idiot. The fact is she does outclass him and the only reason he's still alive is Plot no Jutsu.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Replies in red.



1. I don't think OP ever said if this was twilight or not so I go twilight.
  Also he could just stay in his energy sphere and spam beam attacks.
2.  The spears will work

3. Renji has admitted he sucks at Kido...

On another Note Do nobodies actually have organs heartless don't, but thats natural

4. Also the beam attacks don't need Roxas to see where you are, and they have a large AoE.
_______________________________
At Ono how can you prove that it is PIS not CIS.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> 1. I don't think OP ever said if this was twilight or not so I go twilight.
> Also he could just stay in his energy sphere and spam beam attacks.
> 
> 2.  The spears will work
> ...



1. you may want to check the OP again.

2. The thing is, they don't have any feats other than hurting Sora. For all we know, they might not even be able to Pierce Nnoitra's Hierro.

3. Her face

Still more powerful than what Demyx has shown.

4. Well, that's true. 

And Tousen is Blind...


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> 1. you may want to check the OP again.
> 
> 2. The thing is, they don't have any feats other than hurting Sora. For all we know, they might not even be able to Pierce Nnoitra's Hierro.
> 
> ...



Don't doubt pressurized water
that's like doubting pressurized air

Still I felt that even Rukias Kido was more impressive.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

> At Ono how can you prove that it is PIS not CIS.



Whether it was CIS or PIS is insignificant and entirely unrelated to the argument at hand.

It's like asking why Garp didn't use a cannon in a debate about how strong Garp is.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 26, 2009)

Base Xemnas wasn't too impressive he's not beating Aizen easily especially since we haven't even seen enough of Aizens true power. Xaldins Lances weren't too destructive and Saix is only in Berserk mode for a short amount of time and thats only because of the moon and the battlefield doesn't have a moon so its just normal Saix he gets mauled and embarrassed by Ulquiorra and until Axel has a feat to match Grimmjow so does he. Roxas in character isn't exactly bright himself he underestimated Sora and Riku and it costed him Kaname could pull off the victory.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 26, 2009)

The810kid said:


> Base Xemnas wasn't too impressive he's not beating Aizen easily especially since we haven't even seen enough of Aizens true power. Xaldins Lances weren't too destructive and Saix is only in Berserk mode for a short amount of time and thats only because of the moon and the battlefield doesn't have a moon so its just normal Saix he gets mauled and embarrassed by Ulquiorra and until Axel has a feat to match Grimmjow so does he. Roxas in character isn't exactly bright himself he underestimated Sora and Riku and it costed him Kaname could pull off the victory.



Actually he never had a chance against Riku to begin with, and that in FM+ the fight against Sora looks better, and really he got jobbered against sora.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2009)

Do even half of these KH ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  have any real feats of worth?.


----------

